# Vomiting whilst on antibiotics



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Alfie has been on antibiotics since last Thursday - Cephacare 250mg tablets, ½ a tablet twice a day.

This morning at about 6am he vomited twice &#8211; yellowy/brown slimy vomit (sorry!) &#8211; quite dark but not bloody. He was fine in himself, happy and running around on his walk (stools normal) and had his breakfast as normal.

I had to pop out for an hour or so shortly afterwards and came back to another small amount of sick, and he has just brought some more up just now &#8211; this lot had a small amount of partially digested food from breakfast. He seems ok in himself and is drinking water, and still interested in food.

I rang the vets earlier but all the vets and nurses were having staff training &#8211; someone is going to be calling me back later, but they couldn&#8217;t give me a time.

I&#8217;ve had a look online and from what I&#8217;ve read there are meant to be no side affects of the tablets, but vomiting is occasionally seen in dogs. Anyone elses dog had these and been like this? Just need my mind put at rest until the vet calls back. It just seems a little strange that he has been on the tablets since Thursday but the vomiting has only started this morning.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Mops had the same problem and that started 3 days after she started taking them to be honest she got worst and it was an allergy to the tablets,so maybe the vet could change them if thats the problem as it was with Mops


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

He's just been sick again twice  - vets phone is engaged at the moment but going to try to get an appointment.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Eek and again  4 times in less than an hour - sod waiting to get through to the vet, we're off down there now


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope all goes well let us know when you get back.Suexx


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Certain anti-b's can cause nausea and vomiting, worth talking with vet and changing them


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

what did the vet say?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just back from the vets - vet doesn't seem to think it is the tabs causing it and we should continue with those (although nothing different diet wise etc, and he hasn't eaten anything he shouldn't have done  ) - he has been given a cerenia injection to stop the vomiting, is to be starved tonight and then back on a light diet tomorrow morning. 

I think it's the tablets myself and am reluctant to give him them, but we'll see how he goes.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Cephacare Flavour 50mg, 250mg and 500mg Tablets - Contra-indications, warnings, etc

Hope I have done this right


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Hope Alfie improves now he's had an injection to stop him being sick.

My dog has had these tabs in a lot stronger dose and he was okay with them.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

suewhite said:


> NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Cephacare Flavour 50mg, 250mg and 500mg Tablets - Contra-indications, warnings, etc
> 
> Hope I have done this right


That's what I read before I took him to the vets - I mentioned it to her but she told me to never rely on the Internet for info  not keen on this vet to be honest, wish we could have seen one of the others!



Jugsmalone said:


> Hope Alfie improves now he's had an injection to stop him being sick.
> 
> My dog has had these tabs in a lot stronger dose and he was okay with them.


He hasn't been sick since the jab so fingers crossed that will continue. He is fine in himself and he's breaking my heart because he wants his dinner so much and can't understand why his brothers are being fed bit not him! 

I'm sure one of my greyhounds had these tabs a little while ago too and was okay with them, but I guess all dogs are different.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Cerenia always works very well with any dog I've known...hope the same happens this time!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hows Alfie today better I hope


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Poor Alfies not having much luck at the minute, I hope hes feeling better today.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Still no sickness since the jab - vet said it'll last for 24 hours so suppose I won't really know for sure how he is doing until later! I've got to admit I've stopped the antibiotics - I spoke to our usual vet this morning and he has said to do what I think best, but to keep them incase the problem with his leg comes back, but touch wood we'll be ok. 

He has just had about a tablespoon of plain chicken breast for breakfast - the look on his face was priceless - ''you starve me for 24 hours then you only give me THAT?!'' :lol: Will keep going with little and often though throughout the day.

He is very bright and happy in himself, and the vet said yesterday that his stomach wasn't tense and hard so he didn't have bellyache - will see how he is when the anti-sickness jab wears off.

I think in the past week I've sorted the vets christmas bonus out!! What with these 3 trips with Alfie, and Dylan had to go for his checkup too - nevermind!


----------

